# Chronic Diarrhoea in 7 month old



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm new on this board but looking for advice. 

From 4 weeks old my daughter was diagnosed with chronic constipation and put on a daily dose of lactulose. She could go between 2 to 3 days without pooing even on the lactulose. 2 weeks ago she was diagnosed with Reflux and prescribed Gaviscon infant & at the same time GP prescribed movicol since the lactulose wasn't really working. 

She had one dose of Movicol 2 weeks ago and since then we have had constant diarrhoea, im talking between 5 and 15 dirty nappies a day some of them so bad the nappies cant hold the contents and shes now waking during the night screaming again even though the gaviscon had stopped that. Her temp has been high on and off but she seems OK in herself. The GP sent us to A&E who said she's fine but it's a viral infection. I had her back at the GP this week who said she has no idea what's going on but gave antibiotics incase its an infection. 

She's gaining weight and as I said OK in herself but she's lucky to get 2 hours sleep at night time. It's clear she's in pain when she's screaming during the night and pulling her legs up. I'm not sure what to do next?

I guess I'm thinking it's an allergy to something but we've been weaning for a while now and not introduced anything new in the 2 weeks since this started. Do I wait till the antibiotics are done and if no improvement demand they test her for any allergies? I can't just let her suffer her wee bums is red raw with all the pooing. I don't know what else to do. I'm tempted to take her back to A&E if it continues another week!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, sounds like your having a rough time! Antibiotics cause runny nappies! So I would wait until those finish and then they may well stop! Hopefully!! 

If not then I would go back to the GP again 😞 

Let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Nic, thank you for replying. The antibiotics were prescribed BECAUSE of the runny nappys and how long they have been going. We're on day 3 of them so will see how she goes!xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hows it going? X


----------



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for thinking of us. She's a lot better thank you although we've gone back the other way and she's constipated again. Just waiting on our referral to the paediatrician now as she's really uncomfortable and is waking with wind at bedtime now xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor thing, let me know how you get on with paeds x


----------

